# Trek owner Jimmy Buffet



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Who knew?:thumbsup: 

http://www.velonews.tv/?bclid=19954650001&bctid=28955963001


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Who knew that Buffet rides his bike everyday? I thought he'd be wasting away in Margaritaville.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

the sky above said:


> Who knew that Buffet rides his bike everyday? I thought he'd be wasting away in Margaritaville.


When attempting to locate salt shakers that have been misplaced, one can cover much more ground on a bicycle.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

He rode a cool what I think was bamboo cruiser on stage during his tour in 2007. He also has a Litespeed mountain bike.

Oh, its Buffett, buffet is one of those things that makes me a crappy climber...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pegoretti Owner Ben Harper



Better musician w/ better taste in bikes.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Better musician w/ better taste in bikes.


Both points are arguable.


----------

